# HALIFAX, Canada's grand old city on the east coast



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Halifax is a fairly tranquil place, but even more so in the places I've shown up until now. Besides the airport, all of these shots were taken on university grounds in late August. The school year hadn't started yet. 2 weeks later, and these areas are packed with students.

Busier areas of Halifax are very concentrated in the downtown core, university campuses, military bases, and a few shopping districts. So, the usual suspects with some minor variations.


----------



## palermodude (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

You're welcome.


----------



## flar (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for this detailed look at Halifax.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great pics! I love Halifax. I was there in May and I'm currently applying for a job there!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Hope you get the job. I have another 100+ photos I'm currently organizing and will post them as soon as I can.

Flar: I love your Hamilton photo thread. It's another city that people don't see enough of.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Look forward to seeing the next 100 photos!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I start my walk towards downtown Halifax. The adjacent residential streets to King's and Dalhousie are typical of peninsula Halifax. 









This is a middle income area of Halifax. Most houses are of similar architecture to these.









Nova Scotians love their porches. A few weeks later and this one would be filled with pumpkins.









Nova Scotians tend to paint their houses bright colours. The tradition traces its roots to the many fishing outposts than line the coast. Fishermen would use left over boat paint on the exterior of their houses. These were typically red, blue, yellow, or some other bright colour. Over time, people in towns and cities began to paint their houses in bright colours as well. This isn't the best example of this practice, but I don't seem to have a better one.









I walk a few blocks east down Spring Garden Road till I come to a gate to the much loved Halifax Public Gardens. The Halifax Public Gardens are Victorian era public gardens formally established in 1867, the year that Canada became an independent nation. The gardens are a national historic site.









I decide to walk along the side of this park a little further before entering. Halifax has an extremely young population. It's due to the massive university population and extensive military presence. The downtown is inundated with students and at many times, swamped with sailors, soldiers, and other military personnel. 

In the summer, there are days when Spring Garden is a sea of sailors from various navies from around the world; Dutch, Australian, American, Chilean, Italian, French, British, you name it.









This is Sacred Hearts School for Girls. It is a private school and currently under going a significant expansion.









Half way down, I reach a side gate to the Public Gardens. They are open annually from approximately May 1 until November 1. The landscaping style is Victorian formal and provides a popular setting for wedding and prom photos. The gardens also feature a bandstand that is used for free public concerts on Sunday afternoons during the summer.

The trees and flowers are beautiful, and many people enjoy feeding the ducks, who make the gardens their home. The Public Gardens were badly damaged by Hurricane Juan in 2003. Many trees were destroyed, necessitating the early closure of the gardens and some redesign. The gardens reopened on Canada Day, 2004 after a restoration aided in part by $1 million which was raised during a radio telethon.

It's too tempting, so I enter.









A walk around and take a look back at the building. It's been turned into a really charming colonial coffee house.









I decide to take a seat on the bench and admire the Victorian bandstand that I mentioned earlier. This is a famous Halifax landmark. The Halifax Public Gardens is one of the finest examples of a Victorian garden in America. Halifax does downtown green areas very well. What passes for a park in Halifax is of a very high standard.









A view to my left and towards Dalhousie University a few blocks away.









I walk towards the main pond. If anyone is familiar with that Canadian television satire, This Hour Has 22 Minutes, this place might look familiar. This was sometimes used as a backdrop for those characters that dressed up as 2 old British-Canadian ladies. They were actually men in drag, discussing the news of the day in a thick Nova Scotia accent. "Lord Tundra, Jesus, Joseph, & Mary. That lady is slow as mo-lassis goin' oop hill!" 









Another look back. I was hoping to document this on a crisp sunny day, but that doesn't look in the realm of possibility today.









This is the main pond. I'm not sure its official name. The ship is a nod to that famous ship, the Titanic. The majority of those that perished on that ill fated voyage are buried in Halifax cemeteries. Jack Dawson, made famous by Leonardo DiCaprio in the Hollywood film, Titanic, is also buried here.









I wait till a duck gets into perfect position for a photo with the ship. Hurry up, it's beginning to rain!









I leave the pond, and continue through the park. Hello, you look delicious. I promise I won't eat you if you stay right there.









You too. What are you looking at?









A cute little bridge, apparently. There's a beautiful little duck pond beneath it.









I walk across the bridge, and the downtown core comes into plain sight. This is one of Halifax's grand old hotels. It's called the Lord Nelson. 









I walk towards the main gate at the corner of Spring Garden Road and South Park Street. You may remember that I started my tour of the downtown at South Park, but that was a few blocks south of here. I've almost done a complete loop. This photo is looking back inside the park from where I just came.









I walk down Spring Garden Road and come across a tourist shop that specializes in all things Nova Scotian. How more Nova Scotian can you get than this. A sweat shirt depicting the famous Bluenose schooner which appears on our money, a yellow rain coat with a boat on it, a beer barrel, fish net, and Nova Scotia's official tartan. 

I'm not a big fan of plaid, but I love Nova Scotia's tartan. Burberry? Pffft!! I venture inside in search of a fleece scarf in Nova Scotia tartan, but unfortunately, they were all sold out.









On a side street, I stumble on Pete's Frootique. Pete Luckett is a traditional English fruit and vegetable stand proprietor as authentic as any you might find in the markets of London. He started selling fruits in nearby Bedford, Nova Scotia. His charm and exuberant enthusiasm for quality fruits and vegetables made him a huge success and a very rich man. He is a local institution and as close to a celebrity grocer as you can get. He's even appeared on national breakfast television shows discussing the trendy new variety of the day. "Too-de-ly-doo!", as he always says.









This is Pete's Frootique. I promised you giant pumpkins, so here you go. Nova Scotians have a passion and talent for growing monstrous pumpkins. People buy and sell seed from prized pumpkins in the hope of challenging for a world title. Nova Scotia pumpkins have many times taken top spot. These are very very modest in size compared to the really giant ones this province often produces.

Halifax is my favourite place to be in late October. Colonial architecture, crisp air, and a stunning display of reds and oranges. Not only is foliage some of the most spectacular on the continent due to the latitude and cold fall temperatures at night, but they celebrate those 2 quintessentially Canadian holidays, Thanksgiving and Halloween, with great vigour. Nova Scotians are unparalleled in the quantity, size, and variety of pumpkins they display on their porches and window sills. Halloween in downtown Halifax is a visual treat.









Is this another hurricane? No, but this looks like it will be fierce, nonetheless.









I'll stay here in the coffee shop. I decide to buckle down for a long stay. 









*Stay tuned as I take a few shots of downtown Halifax as I wait for my drive to Tatamagouche and the North Shore.*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

A few days later, I head back downtown to meet a friend. I need to kill a few hours so here's a glimpse of the Halifax Town Clock at the foot of the Halifax Citadel.









Here's one of the 2 entrances to the Halifax Citadel. The Halifax Citadel is a British fortification built the late 1740s to counter a growing French presence at Fortress Louisbourg several hundred kilometres east. Citadel Hill and the associated harbour defence fortifications afforded the Royal Navy the most secure and strategic anchorage in eastern North America astride the Great Circle Route to western Europe and gave Halifax the nickname "Warden of The North". 









The current star-shaped fortress, or citadel, is formally known as Fort George and was completed in 1856, following twenty-eight years of construction. This massive masonry-construction fort was designed to repel a land-based attack by United States forces. The British military presence through the Citadel Hill and the Royal Navy's dockyard is thought to be the main reason that Nova Scotia (consisting of all of the present-day Maritimes and part of Quebec's Gaspe Peninsula), 'the 14th colony', remained loyal to the Crown throughout and after the American Revolutionary War. This is a must see, but have no photo for you, so I will borrow a few below:








http://www.braesidecourtbandb.ca/images/HalifaxAerial1.jpg

Ceremonial cannon fire occurs at noon every day.








http://rtoddking.com/images/canada2007/07072721.jpg

OK, one more. I couldn't resist.








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1304/672995017_8022ea60a3.jpg?v=0

Next to the Citadel is more evidence of the massive military presence in this province. Halifax was considered impregnable and was never taken. This cannon is much newer and probably from WW2. Halifax was a vital life line for Britain during both WW1 and WW2. It is through Halifax, that the bulk of Canada's war effort was funneled. Halifax was integral in keeping the north Atlantic open for safe passage of food, munitions, and troops to fuel Allied forces. 









Walking towards Spring Garden Road, Halifax's main downtown shopping street. I reach the Halifax Main Library.









I reach the Halifax Public Library. Aliant headquarters are straight ahead. They are the dominant phone company in the Maritimes, and the modern reincarnation of the old Maritime Telephone and Telegraph Company.









Here's a closer look at the Halifax Main Library. The library is considered too small for the needs of the city and there is talk of a much larger facility being built close by. This sidewalk is said to be the busiest pedestrian thoroughfare in the city.









I mistakenly thought this was a statue of Joseph Howe, but it's obviously Winston Churchill. We all know who Churchill was, so here's a few words about Howe. Howe was a puritan from Massachusetts who joined the flood of United Empire Loyalists who fled north to American colonies loyal to the crown. 

He is noted for helping Nova Scotia become, in 1848, the first colony in the British Empire to win Responsible Government. Joseph Howe became the 5th Premier of Nova Scotia from 1860 to 1863. He fought Canadian Confederation, but having failed to prevent it, Howe joined the federal cabinet of John A. MacDonald, and played a major role in bringing Manitoba into the union.









Across the street is Dalhousie University's Sexton campus. It used to be the Technical University of Nova Scotia, but was amalgamated with Dalhousie in the 1990s.









Here's the entrance. This is home to Architecture and Engineering.









Clues to the school's past are written above the building's entrance.









It's a very tiny campus, but centrally located and intimate.









I decide not to go in, but walk down the tale end of Spring Garden instead.









Next to the campus are some government buildings.









This is one of the many handsome buildings in the city.









It deserves a closer look. I believe this is where you go to fight parking tickets.









Across the street is this Anglican Church. My friends would get married here within the week. The modern office building isn't too bad, but you're left shaking your head when you learn what once stood here. I've been told that the site was home to one of the grandest Victorian era theatres in Canada. Royalty and many famous people from the political and entertainment world once attended events there. I have no pictures, but it was torn down to build the phone company offices.









Opposite the church is this hauntingly old cemetery. Some of the 'newer' additions to this cemetery are victims of the Titanic ocean liner that sunk after hitting an ice berg off Newfoundland. A huge number of survivors made first land here in Halifax. So, did many of the dead.

Jack Dawson from the Hollywood film, Titanic is buried in Fairview Cemetery over looking the Bedford Basin. He is not buried in this one.


----------



## stingu (Apr 3, 2006)

Very nice 
All parts of Canada are awesome


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I meet my friend and we're off to cottage country! Halifax has 2 suspension bridges that cross the harbour to Dartmouth. This is the newer and wider MacKay Bridge. It sits further inland and at the mouth of the Bedford Basin.









We're on our way to the North Shore and the Northumberland Strait which separates Nova Scotia and Prince Edward Island. We're just west of Pictou near Tatamagouche. This is part of the federal riding of Central Nova. Elizabeth May, leader of Canada's Green Party, ran here. She also calls this area home. Former Canadian Prime Minister, Brian Mulroney, is the most famous person to represent this riding. His alma mater, St. Francis Xavier University in Antigonish, is also situated here.








http://www.greenparty.ca/files/central nova riding map 500.jpg

A pit stop in Stellarton, home of grocery giant Sobeys, and finally the cottage. 









I'm eager to get to the water's edge so I walk to where the property meets the shore line. A glimpse of the next cottage over through the trees. I like the negative space in this photo.









There we go! What a perfect spot for some Muskoka Chairs. You can even see Prince Edward Island from here. PEI is Canada's smallest province, and birthplace of Canadian confederation. PEI has a huge tourism industry thanks to magnificent sandy beaches than run along most of its northern shore, picture postcard rolling farm land, beautiful colonial architecture, fishing outposts, Anne of Green Gables, potatoes, seafood, and of course, that famous red soil. 









A look back towards the cottage. This is fairly indicative of the area.









Our stairs down to the beach. Unfortuntely, the sun won't come out, and I've missed low tide. The beach is much much wider at low tide. Private beaches are banned in Nova Scotia, and that's a good thing. They should be for everyone to enjoy.









A view to the east and towards historic Pictou, 20 km further. Pictou, birthplace of New Scotland, is well worth the trip if you're ever in this neck of the woods. It was a major entry point for colonists seeking a new start here in America. Pictou is where the first wave of Scottish settlement occurred upon the arrival of 'The Hector' in 1773. There's a fantastic replica of this ship in Pictou that has been turned into a museum depicting the voyage that these early settlers encountered. Conditions were dreadful and many never survived the voyage. Pictou became one of Nova Scotia's famous ship building communities.









One of the boys.









One of the girls.









The beach is rich in sea life. 









I think this one was dead.









I really wanted to take a dip, but the barbecue beckoned. It might not look warm, but these are the warmest waters north of the Carolinas in the USA. The water was easily over 20C. It's due to the very shallow water, and the water being sandwiched between Nova Scotia and PEI. I remember swimming here many years ago. No need to dip your toe in here. It's like bath water. That's 'Angus', the dog.









We head back to the cottage for some barbecued burgers and the usual cottage silliness. This will be the site of where we light our fireworks.









One of those killer Nova Scotia sunsets courtesy of my friend, J. Searle.









I won't bore you with what transpired that evening, so this is the trek back to Halifax. A storms-a-brewin'!









Can we beat the rain? Um.. no!









*Next up Saint Mary's University and a small sampling of Halifax's South end.*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Lord Tunderin' Jayzus! :lol:

This building is a dead ringer for the Don Gaol in Toronto, right down to design details, and Father Time over the entrance. Wonder if it was originally a jail? I will bet ten internet beers that it was built in the early 1850's:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Really? I've never seen the Don Jail up close. This one in Halifax has been a court house since being built in 1863. Not bad! You were only off by a bit. (I added a sunset photo that I had forgotten. Just thought I'd let you know.)


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I did notice the sunset photo, as I went through your photos a second time! They are so very interesting. Forgive me for posting these two pics of the Don Gaol, but you will see what I mean about the similarity in design. The architect was William Thomas, who designed St Michael's Cathedral and St Lawrence Hall in Toronto. 










here is the rather intimidating Father Time overlooking all new entrants to the Gaol!!










again, sorry for the photos but I couldn't resist....


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

No problem. They are remarkably similar. That Don jail needs a good scrubbing in spots. If it weren't a jail, it would look far better with those bars off the windows too. Good eye. Is this style of building common for court houses and jails in Canada or just a result of the era in which they were both built?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I honestly don't know, but I suspect that Thomas may possibly have been the architect of that building in Halifax, as the detailing is so very similar.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I really like the parks and gardens! Great job isaidso and Taller, Better!


----------



## flar (Mar 7, 2006)

Very beautiful residential neighbourhood back toward the top of this page!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Svartmetall said:


> I really like the parks and gardens! Great job isaidso and Taller, Better!


All down to isaidso and his great photos! :cheers:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement everyone.



flar said:


> Very beautiful residential neighbourhood back toward the top of this page!


Residential streets like that are actually the norm, not the exception. It's only when one ventures to the newer parts of the city off the peninsula, that the architecture changes. Even here, the residential areas are very lush.


----------



## crossroad (Jul 1, 2006)

*Buy a camera*

Maybe this is a bit off topic, but I was wondering what DSLR should I pick when I am starting to learn photography? My only experience with this is digital point and shoot at this point. Any tips will be appreciated.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

crossroad said:


> Maybe this is a bit off topic, but I was wondering what DSLR should I pick when I am starting to learn photography? My only experience with this is digital point and shoot at this point. Any tips will be appreciated.


I think you should post this question here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=578606&page=8

I am pretty sure someone can help you! (I bought a Pentax K10 and love it). 
Even though this is the wrong thread, I am happy you revived Isaidso's brilliant thread! I am hoping he went somewhere on summer holidays and has some more pictures to post! :cheers:


----------



## Spainiswonderful (Jul 15, 2009)

Just wondeful Isaidso! I´d like to show you my gratitude for sharing with us such a fantastic graphic documentary of the area. When I was very young (1978) I was working on a ship and visited St John´s (Newfoundland) Halifax (Nova Scotia) Prince Edward´s Island and then we went through the St Lawrence River to Québec City and Montreal. I can´t wait to go back because I didn´t have to much time to explore the places and the cities. No doubt if Canada is not the best country in the world to live, it´s for sure one of the most desirable. :cheers:


----------



## missioneiro (Sep 18, 2008)

Wonderful city, I really LOVED Halifax! 

The architecture is very beautiful and the city has a rich historical center!

Sadly is a bit far for a quick visit but maybe in the future! I want to know Canada...


Thanks!


----------



## steve617 (Mar 21, 2009)

oceanmdx said:


> What a wonderful thread! A fine point, but that "cannon ball" is actually a wrecking ball... no cannon in the world would be large enough to fire that thing.


as stated my many already, a great thread isaidso and thanks for posting. I think the cannon ball/wrecking ball is actually a large metal buoy though.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Spainiswonderful/missioneiro/steve617:*

It was very satisfying putting this thread together. I'm glad that you found it interesting and engaging. I'm quite surprised how many people came by to share their personal experiences with the city, but also surprised at how charming the city looked upon repeated observation and reflection. Thanks again.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I was checking in google maps about Halifax city; how far its from Toronto for examble


----------



## steve617 (Mar 21, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> I was checking in google maps about Halifax city; how far its from Toronto for examble


roughly a two hour flight.


----------



## kool maudit (Jul 23, 2004)

interesting thread. i grew up in the south end.


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the photos!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks Johnny Blade.



kool maudit said:


> interesting thread. i grew up in the south end.


Wow, yet another SSC member who's been to Halifax! People are coming out of the woodwork left, right, and centre. Glad you enjoyed the thread. 



christos-greece said:


> I was checking in google maps about Halifax city; how far its from Toronto for examble


Yes, it's not that far by plane. Porter flies there from Toronto City Centre Airport. The other carriers use Pearson. Via Rail is a two day trip, as is a journey by car. The road distance is 1264 km.


----------



## CptSchmidt (Jan 7, 2010)

isaidso said:


> King's is considered a very snooty school. It has the reputation as an institution where the rich send their kids who don't really require a paying job upon graduation. I don't know how much truth there is to this, but it's certainly a school of pedigree, gorgeous student dormitories and dining halls, and of course, steeped in tradition.


As a King's student, I've never fully understood what makes people think this. It is one of the highest ranked schools for journalism and liberal arts in the country. The idea that it's filled with rich kids whose parents are going to look after them for life is a little... ridiculous, actually. 

There are a lot of artistic people at King's who prefer to employ their creativity through writing, photography and film. Many of my friends are student at NSCAD (Nova Scotia College of Art and Design) which is one of the top-rated art schools in North America, the way they put it to me is that King's is seen as an arts school only with books instead of brushes. They discuss philosophy and English rather than art and artists. 




isaidso said:


> Howe was a puritan from Massachusetts who joined the flood of United Empire Loyalists who fled north to American colonies loyal to the crown.


Joseph Howe was born and raised in Halifax. He was not from Massachusetts. He was taught loyalty to the Empire from his father. He was strongly opposed to Confederation and led the Anti-Confederation Party. After Nova Scotia joined Confederation, he seceded and became part of the federal government where he served as President for the Queen's Privy Council for Canada.



isaidso said:


> The guy next to me lets me snap a photo of his food. This is Halifax junk food. Garlic fingers with donair sauce. Donairs are the other local favourite. They are similar to a shawarma sandwich, but spicy and made with beef. The sauce is made with evaporated milk, sugar, garlic powder, and white vinegar. It tastes like very sweet mayo, heavy on the garlic, with some tartness to it.


I'm actually involved with a bet right now for fifty bucks not to eat a donair for a month. I'm two weeks in. It's tough :lol:. 

Thanks for making this thread. I might have to make of my own with updated photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info about the distance


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm hungry...


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

I love Halifax. Can't wait to visit again.


----------



## canadiancreed (Nov 10, 2010)

Some nice pics, and cool to see some landmarks that I saw only a few weeks ago. Cant' wait to go back to NS (whenever I can afford the bridge toll that is  )


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Any new photos from Halifax?


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, I gotta say I'm seriously impressed! This is one fascinating and extensive collection of images. And the amount of knowledge and enthusiasm you've demonstrated toward Halifax really makes me see you in a whole new light.

Kinda sexy :tongue2:


----------



## Cacao (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice town


----------



## Transportfan (Feb 2, 2006)

isaidso said:


> This is the main pond. I'm not sure its official name. The ship is a nod to that famous ship, the Titanic. The majority of those that perished on that ill fated voyage are buried in Halifax cemeteries. Jack Dawson, made famous by Leonardo DiCaprio in the Hollywood film, Titanic, is also buried here.


Actually, the Jack Dawson from the movie was fictional character. The fact there was a real Jack Dawson is strictly a coincidence.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

any updates?...


----------



## citizenX (Oct 8, 2012)

long time without go to Halifax....


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ I'm due for another trip back to Halifax. Maybe in the summer.



Nouvellecosse said:


> Wow, I gotta say I'm seriously impressed! This is one fascinating and extensive collection of images. And the amount of knowledge and enthusiasm you've demonstrated toward Halifax really makes me see you in a whole new light.
> 
> Kinda sexy :tongue2:


I haven't visited my thread in 3 years! Not sure if you'll ever see this, but I just saw your post so thanks. I used to live in Halifax so these photos were from a trip back east to do a reno job.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

You're welcome!

And btw, you should probably stop by more often; it's actually quite an interesting read! 



Major Deegan said:


> I've looked through all of the photos and came to a slightly dissapointing conclusion that Halifax looks just like any other mid-size city on the U.S. East Coast. Wonder what it is that makes it stand out from the crowd, if anything?


I don't think that it stands out so much because it looks different from US mid-sized cities (it really doesn't) it's that it really isn't a mid-sized city in terms of the US east coast, yet looks like one. In the US east coast, a city that only has 391,000 people in the whole metro area is considered quite small, and is smaller than places like Scranton and Allentown PA, Springfield and Worcester MA, or Bridgeport and New Haven CT, etc. and is about the same as Manchester NH. 

But based on the scale of the architecture, amenities and attractions, Halifax is more likely to be compared to places like Providence RI, Wlimington DE, or Hartford CT, all of which actually are mid-sized with several times larger metro area populations.


----------



## the_sage (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice shots.... I recognise most of the places from my failed attempt to live there:bash:. Its certainly a robust town, I guess it never reached its potential population wise.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

the_sage said:


> Nice shots.... I recognise most of the places from my failed attempt to live there:bash:. Its certainly a robust town, I guess it never reached its potential population wise.


Halifax was one of Canada's big cities in 1867. The newly formed Canada wanted to encourage east-west bonds/trade. Nova Scotia was heavily trade dependent with New England and the Caribbean. Having that trade instantly severed destroyed the economy and it never recovered. 

Halifax should have developed into a big east coast metropolis. Maybe it still will, but 2 centuries late.


----------



## cormiermax (Jan 15, 2008)

Glad to say Halifax is currently experiencing an urban boom of sorts, if you end up visiting Halifax again isaidso I'm sure you'll be surprised with just how much is changing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Perhaps its time for some updates?


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

congratulations isaidso...very nice pics....:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Vince (Dec 22, 2004)

isaidso said:


> I was appalled when I moved to central Canada and realized the level of ignorance of Halifax. It was an eye opener to see how skewed people's view can be towards their own neck of the woods. Halifax isn't a big city, but to disregard its historical importance to Canada is a shocking over sight.
> 
> People in Ontario think of Boston in these terms more than they do Halifax. They recognize New England and have firm ideas and imagery of that region, but not the equally important adjacent land on the Canadian side. The Maritimes are so far off the radar that people in Ontario substitute New England for the Maritimes when thinking in terms of old east coast culture. In Ontario, they say New England style house and New England seafood chowder instead of Colonial/Georgian house or Nova Scotia seafood chowder. It's a really bizarre blind spot that permeates with citizens of this province.


American marketing and propaganda are way more successful everywhere in Canada. Well, at least in places like Vancouver people do recognize Nova Scotia as the seafood capital of Canada, and that the Atlantic lobsters people enjoy there are from NS. Well, just look at even the Canadian chain Boston Pizza, why not call it Halifax pizza in the first place?

I've been to Halifax in the mid 90s and back then a huge plate of pan-fried scallops (each piece 3-4cm across, and about 20pieces) costs about 7 bucks in the heritage district!

Loved the Citadel and the waterfront drive from downtown to Dalhousie university!


----------



## Vince (Dec 22, 2004)

Taller said:


> _"Actually, that is a statue of Winston Churchill, former Prime Minister of England. It was erected in the 1970s. Why, I do not know."_
> 
> A few copies of that statue sprung up around the world... one is at City Hall in Toronto, in Nathan Philips Square.


Without the likes of Winston's Churchill courage and determination during World War 2, Britain would have fallen, thus taking off the only remaining Allied territory and Commonwealth in Europe for troops to land before embarking on liberating the rest of Europe from the Nazis.

The rest of the world probably wouldn't be the same if Europe and Asia fell to the Axis Power. North America would fall too, eventually.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Just had an enjoyable time browsing through these wonderful photos again! Halifax is definitely on my "to go to" list! :yes:


----------



## Fabricio JF (Dec 28, 2011)

Cool city middle sized. I see it being highly praised, then it's a sample of which is even cool. Thank to SSC to know it.


----------



## Stringpicker (Mar 19, 2011)

Fabulous thread!!! Thanks for posting. It brings back wonderful memories my wife and I have of our September 2014 trip to Nova Scotia. From the Glenora Single Malt Whisky Distillery up the west coast of Cape Breton to Grande Pré on the Bay of Fundy and a week in Halifax it was an absolutely wonderful vacation.


----------

